# PICC line placement?



## keke74 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello, what ICD-9 code would be appropriate for x-ray done to evaluate position of picc line if reason for picc line placement does not meet medical necessity? I don't think an aftercare code would be appropriate since it wasn't a separate encounter. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## dpeoples (Jan 11, 2012)

keke74 said:


> Hello, what ICD-9 code would be appropriate for x-ray done to evaluate position of picc line if reason for picc line placement does not meet medical necessity? I don't think an aftercare code would be appropriate since it wasn't a separate encounter. Any help would be appreciated!



Did you try V58.81?

HTH


----------



## hummer123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, I have been using V58.81 and have not received any denials


----------

